# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  6 INEFICIENCIAS EN EL INVERNADERO QUE CONSUMEN TUS GANANCIAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

> Los productores están constantemente enfrentando el desafío de mejorar la eficiencia de su producción. La competencia es fuerte. El correcto manejo de cada fracción de centavo aquí puede repercutir en grandes ahorros cuando produces en volúmenes grandes. Aquí hay algunas de las ineficiencias más comunes en la producción en invernadero.

  *1. Manejo de nutrientes muy relajado* 
Cuando hablamos de rendimientos, es fácil asumir que más alimento implica más flores. Pero ¿es realmente así de simple? Desde una perspectiva agronómica, el entregar la cantidad justa de nutrientes en el momento adecuado, mejorará la eficiencia nutricional de tu cultivo. 
Los fertilizantes no son baratos, llevar un cultivo magro no sólo te ayudará a ahorrar en desperdiciar nutrientes, sino que también mejorará el desempeño de tu cultivo. 
Ajustar tu sistema de manejo de nutrientes implica evaluar dónde están tus pérdidas. Un buen sistema de fertirrigación puede ser una muy buena alternativa.   *2. Iluminación inadecuada* 
La iluminación es esencial, sin luz la planta no crecerá, y en invernaderos, donde la luz natural es abundante, la iluminación es por lo general uno de los componentes de la producción más ignorados. Cuando consideres las necesidades de luz de tus plantas es importante prestar atención a cuando proveer luz y cuando no. El sombrear y el usar cortinas son técnicas generalmente usadas para reducir la cantidad de luz diurna. Considera cómo se dividen tus zonas y asegúrate de balancear las necesidades de iluminación de tus cultivos correctamente. El tipo de cristales del techo también afecta la distribución de luz y debe ser considerado, como también los cambios estacionales de tu región geográfica. 
Muchos productores de invernadero buscan también fuentes de iluminación artificiales para estimular los niveles de luz cuando los cultivos más la necesitan. Las luces HPS son las más factibles económicamente, pero las LED no deben ser ignoradas. 
En todos los casos el seleccionar las luces correctas, ponerlas en la posición adecuada, y coordinar los tiempos de exposición, ayudará sustancialmente al manejo de tus cuentas de luz. 
También tenemos que mencionar la Densidad de Flujo de Fotones Fotosintéticos (DFFF), como una medida estándar al tratar de suplir las necesidades de luz del cultivo. agriculturers.com. Debido a que el DFFF se centra sólo en los fotones que son activos para la fotosíntesis, ayuda a los productores a cuantificar qué están proporcionando a sus plantas versus lo que las plantas necesitan. Por su puesto, la computadora puede calcular eso, pero aun así, los productores necesitan estar conscientes para que no se queden en la estrecha visión de que más luz = más producción = más rentabilidad.   *3. Mal manejo del control ambiental* 
Antiguamente los productores de invernaderos buscaban minimizar la altura del mismo para reducir los costos de calefacción. Hoy nos hemos dado cuenta de que es mucho más fácil mantener una temperatura constante con un volumen mayor. Esto permite a los fabricantes de invernaderos diseñar canalones más altos, y usar el control pasivo del clima: Cortinas de sombreado, y ventilación natural, sacando ventaja de la convección para forzar a que el aire caliente y húmedo salga por los respiraderos. Los sistemas de calefacción de invernaderos también se han sumado, y las antiguas calderas deberían ser consideradas sólo de reemplazo, para así sacar ventaja de las eficiencias que ofrecen las nuevas calderas. 
Las calderas de condensación de alta eficiencia pueden tener un rápido ROI ya que pueden ser hasta un 13% más eficientes que las calderas convencionales.
Una buena computadora de control ambiental es esencial si quieres maximizar la eficiencia de tu sistema de control climático. 
Los productores también usan su clima natural como la principal herramienta para moldear el desarrollo de sus plantas. Un mal manejo climático del invernadero puede provocar que el cultivo se desarrolle de forma indeseada. Esto puede llevar a necesitar más mano de obra para arreglar el problema en forma física, y puede bajar el valor de mercado de tu producto. De cualquier forma, consume dinero. 
Queremos destacar que la energía es por lo general el costo más grande de la producción en invernadero, mucha de la cual se gasta en el manejo climático.   *4. Manejo ineficiente de la mano de obra* 
La mano de obra es por lo general el segundo mayor gasto después de la energía, por lo que el no manejar bien tu fuerza de trabajo constituye un serio problema económico. Coordina tu producción para que tus trabajadores sean eficientes con su tiempo. Registra la cantidad de tiempo que le toma a cada trabajador el completar cada tarea y cuántas veces alguien toca una planta. Esto te da una idea valiosa de cuanto toma el completar las distintas tareas, y de esta forma anticipar cuando se requiera más mano de obra. Esto te ayudará también a determinar si invertir en automatización es conveniente o no.    *5. Espacio desperdiciado* 
Volumen de follaje/volumen total = %. Es una fórmula simple para determinar el porcentaje de espacio que se está usando en la producción. Recuerda que el espacio de producción es lo que financia todo el resto del espacio, por lo que tiene mucho sentido el maximizar uno y minimizar el otro. 
Lo mejor para ahorrar espacio en un invernadero son los bancos rodantes, donde un pasillo puede reemplazar varios otros en una disposición estacionaria determinada. O si nuestras plantas se cultivan en el suelo, la calefacción por el piso elimina la necesidad de pasillos completamente. 
La producción apilada también ha tenido auge en la experimentación, aunque no necesariamente se presta para una mayor eficiencia en la producción, ya que la manipulación del material, el riego, y la iluminación necesitan ser adaptados a un sistema multinivel. 
Considera en tu diseño el espacio necesario para el almacenamiento del equipamiento de riego, de fertirrigación, y otros. ¿Hay algún diseño que sea más eficiente para el uso del espacio? Con los sistemas de cultivo de drenaje, goteo, DWC, NFT, inundación, aeroponía, ¿los resultados de producción justifican el gasto extra de espacio para esos estilos de cultivo? 
Dicho esto, también debes tener una distribución del espacio que sea adecuada para las labores de tus trabajadores. ¿Cómo se trasladan tus trabajadores?. Vehículos eléctricos, bicicletas, scooters, carros, grúas horquillas, etc. agriculturers.com. ¿Realmente aumenta la producción el maximizar el espacio si esto conlleva a que los trabajadores deban pasar mucho más tiempo en hacer su trabajo? Algunas veces algo de espacio vacío no es necesariamente una pérdida si mejora la producción.   *6. Mantención descuidada* 
Independiente del diseño de tu invernadero, o la tecnología que uses, si no mantienes tu equipamiento y tus sistemas de cultivo, todo se vuelve ineficiente. Debes tener un programa de mantención. 
Una mantención adecuada reduce el tiempo de inactividad, al evitar que pequeños problemas se vuelvan grandes. Esto también te ayudará a identificar cuando en vez de gastar en mantención debes hacer recambio de alguna pieza en tus equipos. 
Aun cuando te ajustes a los programas de mantención es posible que algo salga mal, por lo que debes mantener siempre tus ojos y oídos abiertos. Detectar un motor ruidoso, por ejemplo, te permitirá buscar un reemplazo antes de que algo falle e interrumpa la producción.  Material traducido por Agriculturers.com | FUENTE: ggs-greenhouse.comTemas similares: Artículo: Latinoamérica duplicó emisiones agrícolas de gases invernadero cubierta apropiada para invernadero Artículo: BVL cierra al alza impulsada por ganancias de acciones agropecuarias Alpaqueros de Puno aumentan ganancias con ventas al programa Compras a MYPErú El 63% de alimentos se vende con un margen de ganancias mayor al 61%

----------

